# jotul 4 combifire, to buy or not to buy



## peedenmark7 (Feb 1, 2011)

hi guys,
         after months of looking for the right one, I believe I have found an unmolested jotul 4 combi-fire within a reasonable driving distance.
so my question is, would this stove heat a 25x28 garage/shop ?   I plan to fully insulate walls and ceiling, also planing to cut vents in the garage portions ceiling to allow for heat to rise and heat the second story [low barn style roof/ceiling]

opinions ?



thanks !


----------



## scottperkins (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry I dont have any direct experience with the stove but I did recently see a genuine
made in Norway wood stove for sale on Craigslist that I thought was pretty interesting
and nearly bought for $200.    Well my point is that I just recently saw a photo of
the Jotul combifire and watayouknow ... it is a spitting image copy of this Original
Made in Norway Woodstove.   I think  a lot of Jotul's designs are copy's of European
designs.  Where is Jotul made anyway ?

Answer to your question ?   Yea I think it will work.  I think the extra height of
the Combifire allows for more heat extraction and would allow it to put out
a lot of heat to the room.


----------



## jruttle3 (Feb 23, 2011)

For a small room like 25x28 ... the small Jotul 602 would do it. And in a Combifire,  I think the #1 a better size than a #4. OTOH, the #1 takes only fairly short pieces of wood ( 12-14"). If the #4 is the right price and has all it's parts ( Does the sliding-under  door work, is the handle intact, have all it's firebrick, is the burn baffle/plate in good shape) then go for it.  My only hesitation is I don't know how well it will do with smallish fires, because I don't think you will want to load it up.


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2011)

That sounds like a nice find. If the price is reasonable it will do the job and then some. But you don't need to run full loads of wood in it. Just burn dry wood.


----------



## Schady44 (Oct 26, 2011)

dont' know what decision you went with but my jotul 4 heats my 1100 sq ft house easily, and playing around with it right I can get about an 8 hour burn out of it.   Anyways... great stove and I highly recommend it.  A smaller one could also do the trick.  

also..  if you would like the manual i have a digital copy, but it is too big even compressed to attach to the thread.  let me know if you would like it and I can get it to you.  

have fun!


----------



## Sheila (Sep 22, 2012)

Schady44 said:


> dont' know what decision you went with but my jotul 4 heats my 1100 sq ft house easily, and playing around with it right I can get about an 8 hour burn out of it. Anyways... great stove and I highly recommend it. A smaller one could also do the trick.
> 
> also.. if you would like the manual i have a digital copy, but it is too big even compressed to attach to the thread. let me know if you would like it and I can get it to you.
> 
> have fun!


 Hello Schady44,

I have a Jotful Combifire #4, and would love to have the manuel for it, I am new to the workings of a wood stove and winter is on it's way.
Thank you,
Silver 1817


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome Sheila. One very important item for your wood burning will be dry wood. Any stove is going to start easier and burn better with dry, seasoned wood. By now you should have all you need for winter stacked and ready.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> Welcome Sheila. One very important item for your wood burning will be dry wood. Any stove is going to start easier and burn better with dry, seasoned wood. By now you should have all you need for winter stacked and ready.


 Hello Begreen,

Thank you for the Welcome, I think I have enough wood for the Winter, I guess I should ask more questions on burn time, I have used the stove a few times, and I find I am putting wood in every 2 hours. I burn pine and oak. I would like to find out a way to keep the her going when I go to bed at night, any suggestions?
Thank you for your help,
Sheila


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

In a 1100 sq ft space it may be hard to do much better than you are already doing without cooking yourself out of the place. Use the pine to get the fire going and the oak for longer overnight burns.


----------

